# Women's chin, abdomen are good indicators of excessive hair growth



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2011)

Examining the chin and upper and lower abdomen is a reliable, minimally invasive way to screen for excessive hair growth in women, a key indicator of too much male hormone, researchers report.

"We wanted to find a way to identify this problem in women that was as non-intrusive and accurate as possible," said Dr. Ricardo Azziz, reproductive endocrinologist and President of Georgia Health Sciences University.

"We believe this approach is approximately 80 percent accurate and will be less traumatic for women in many situations than the full body assessments currently used," said Azziz, corresponding author of the study published in the journal Fertility and Sterility.

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-11/ghsu-wca110211.php


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2011)

I get one solitery hair that grows on my chin, which was handed down by the generations in my family my nan and her mum had it.It dont bother me until i can platt it then it gets embarrising.It does keep coming back but with a simple lady shaver i can get rid of it for 3 weeks. Attractive eh


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2011)

Hehe! I like the idea of the trans-generational chin hair! I can just picture the portraits of your female ancestors hanging on the walls, each sporting with pride the plaited hair that has become synonymous with your lineage!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 2, 2011)

Steph - I have that too but it isn't genetic.  The genetic thing is one eyebrow hair on one eye, which grows at 90degrees to our face! and yes .... it was the first one to go white!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 2, 2011)

i have PCOS and i can tell you this by the time i approached my gp about it and told him that I had to shave regularly because of facial hair i was not to worried about how he examined me for said offending hairs etc. I was just so glad to discover that it was a medical problem and that i was not a freak


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Examining the chin and upper and lower abdomen is a reliable, minimally invasive way to screen for excessive hair growth in women, a key indicator of too much male hormone, researchers report.
> 
> [/url]



yeeees ...  so if a woman has a beard  or hairy chest summat is wrong ?


----------

